# Tortoise Tutorial Videos



## Josh (Sep 29, 2011)

Is anyone interested in doing some (any) kind of tutorial videos that we can upload to the Tortoise Forum YouTube account? Videos would be featured on the home page if they are detailed and accurate. I'd love to see the video creativity of some of you out there!


----------



## Panegyric (Sep 29, 2011)

Josh said:


> Is anyone interested in doing some (any) kind of tutorial videos that we can upload to the Tortoise Forum YouTube account? Videos would be featured on the home page if they are detailed and accurate. I'd love to see the video creativity of some of you out there!



I know i'm new here but if you don't have an immediate deadline I'd love to do a few videos about russians, building enclosures on a minimal budget?


----------



## Cloud 9 (Nov 6, 2011)

What is the Youtube account name? or do you have a link where I can click to go to subscribe? .


----------



## Sky2Mina (Dec 29, 2011)

Cool idea. Might do onesp sometime, but wouldnt know what kind of topic


----------



## pdrobber (Dec 29, 2011)

come on people, make some! I love watching care videos and seeing people's tortoises and their enclosures in them.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Dec 29, 2011)

Panegyric said:


> Josh said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone interested in doing some (any) kind of tutorial videos that we can upload to the Tortoise Forum YouTube account? Videos would be featured on the home page if they are detailed and accurate. I'd love to see the video creativity of some of you out there!
> ...


I love this idea and would love to see it


----------



## HermanniChris (Feb 3, 2012)

This is a video I put together on the proper indentification of Hermann's tortoise subspecies.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jjn0vX5Z87A&list=UUYzqdqymxKfHTUUrLHHiBrA&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## priscillamatos (Apr 25, 2012)

i love this forum everyone is so helpful


----------



## Carlos83 (Jun 25, 2012)

I would like to see some sulcata's video's . . .


----------



## Lindsey123 (Jun 28, 2012)

That would be amazing!! I would definitely follow it, possibly even do some videos once I get my russian


----------



## Rover15 (Sep 14, 2012)

I was hoping to see one on building or setting up an enclosure for red/yellow footed tortoise ill be getting one in a month if not sooner and I'm trying to prepare and need advise and tips for indoor enclosures


----------



## josh21 (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm down to let me know so can help


----------



## Josh (Sep 18, 2012)

OK - what I have in mind is something that we will use to post directly on the TortoiseForum Youtube account. We'll keep an index of all the different videos and topics and posters who create the videos, then everyone can use the same videos/links to share throughout TFO (and beyond)! Email your tortoise tutorial videos to josh @ tortoise forum .org


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Sep 18, 2012)

That would be really cool!


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Feb 7, 2013)

I made a little instructional video showing how to sand a tortoise's beak with an emery board. Other videos will come soon, and there are some 'for fun' ones, also. My YouTube account name is Tortaddiction 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCRWRqTuWTA here is a direct link to the video. 



Josh said:


> OK - what I have in mind is something that we will use to post directly on the TortoiseForum Youtube account. We'll keep an index of all the different videos and topics and posters who create the videos, then everyone can use the same videos/links to share throughout TFO (and beyond)! Email your tortoise tutorial videos to josh @ tortoise forum .org


----------



## Chinque (Feb 7, 2013)

Great idea! I'd love to see some videos!


----------

